
Polyvore acquired by SSENSE and is immediately shut down - skuhn
http://blog.polyvore.com/2018/04/some-big-news-for-our-polyfam.html
======
artur_makly
This is a truly sad day for the individual... and +1 for Mega corporations.

Years ago when Polyvore launched - they TRULY innovated and brought REAL power
to the single user. Enabling them automagically to BECOME a
creator/designer/curator.

This technological leap fwd, generated a wellspring of creativity for those
millions of users struggling to communicate their unique sense of style and
design-sensibilities.

Fast fwd, we now see the typical cycle of indie-platform being absorbed by
MEGA Corp ( YAHOO ) -- but promising only BETTER evolution :

    
    
      Going forward, Polyvore will still be the same Polyvore that you love, but we’ll have more resources to make it even bigger & better. Our mission of empowering people to feel good about their style will stay the same. We’ll continue to add cool new product features and roll out new perks for top members. We’ve accomplished a lot on our own, but together with Yahoo we can take Polyvore to its fullest potential. [1]
    
    
    

then tossed over once again to another buyer..and laid dead to rest in the
interwebs..

What does this 'evolution' yield one may ask in all due earnest?? How about
the EXACT anti-thesis of why Polyvore started in the first place: Mass
Produced. Mass Consumption. Mass FEED of Mass Produced Clothes.

yay.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/07/31/yahoo-acquires-
polyvore/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/07/31/yahoo-acquires-polyvore/)

------
ellajo05
I'm so upset by this. I had many friends on Polyvore, and now they're gone.
And I have no idea who they are, so I'll never see them again. They helped me
through so much in my life. I created characters from things I loved, made so
many friends, expressed myself. Now, it's all gone thanks to greedy corporate
companies.

------
amandalampiasi
I'm so pissed right now!!! I was on Polyvore for over 4 years and now...
Everything is gone!!!

~~~
nixkawoods
Same!! I wasn't on there for as long as you were but I created so many sets
and now they're all gone!!!

